# El Conqueror



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

A shot of this bulk carrier being launched at the Govan shipyard in Glasgow in September 1982 and departing on delivery voyage in February 1983.
She is still sailing as far as I know under the name ARNES.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Hi
Yes she is still in service as JOVANNA maltese flag of (Corner shipping Greek
interest) .Previous name RELIANCE I -96 built as EL CONQUEROR.
GP


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> Hi
> Yes she is still in service as JOVANNA maltese flag of (Corner shipping Greek
> interest) .Previous name RELIANCE I -96 built as EL CONQUEROR.
> GP


Thanks for the update on the name.


----------

